# First-time Vizsla Pup



## Christopher&Maja (Sep 11, 2019)

Hey everyone! I'm Chris and I just got little Maja a few days ago and she is a little over 8-weeks old. I have always wanted a Vizsla and am so excited to have this little rambunctious nugget!

As it looks like is a common occurrence here, I am having all the puppy-growing pains (sharkies, zoomies, etc) but the biggest pain is of course crate training... I know she is still super young but I feel as though I've tried everything for crate training including treats, her favorite toys, blanket with my scent, feeding her in her crate, etc. but she will cry bloody murder whenever I coax her into the crate and close the door. Am I missing something or is there any other tactics that I haven't heard of? 

She is (in true Velcro Vizsla form) completely attached to the point that even when I go in the next room the crying immediately starts so I want her to have the crate to feel safe and comforted. Any thoughts/advice would be amazing!! Thank you!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Christopher&Maja said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Chris and I just got little Maja a few days ago and she is a little over 8-weeks old. I have always wanted a Vizsla and am so excited to have this little rambunctious nugget!
> 
> As it looks like is a common occurrence here, I am having all the puppy-growing pains (sharkies, zoomies, etc) but the biggest pain is of course crate training... I know she is still super young but I feel as though I've tried everything for crate training including treats, her favorite toys, blanket with my scent, feeding her in her crate, etc. but she will cry bloody murder whenever I coax her into the crate and close the door. Am I missing something or is there any other tactics that I haven't heard of?
> 
> She is (in true Velcro Vizsla form) completely attached to the point that even when I go in the next room the crying immediately starts so I want her to have the crate to feel safe and comforted. Any thoughts/advice would be amazing!! Thank you!



From my experience. two labs over the past 20+ years. And now a 2-yr old male V and a 19-week old female V. You have to let them cry it out or they'll own you on this one. Gotta give them tough love to train them properly with crate training from my experience.

And in regard to crate training at night. Again from my experience, you MUST have the puppy in your bedroom and as close to your bed as possible. Having a V in the next room at night will not work. And this is taught very well in the book "The Art in Raising a Puppy" as well.

Our two V's are very well adopted to crate training now. Wasn't easy, but got to stick to basic with crate training. Bunch or tips & tricks online as well if you sort through the minutia .


----------



## Kutya (Sep 10, 2019)

Ditto on the above advice. Just keep increasing the time a little bit and she'll get the trick


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Awwww.....look at that face..I love puppies.

We'd need more details about how and when you're using the crate. But, if it's fairly regularly and part of the daily routine, and for limited time, and close by you (even at night), then let her CIO. If not season to taste.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

had one taking 2 years till fully accepting the crate and going in by himself for a nap. and then another one sleeping thru the night at 10 weeks in crate and even before only waking up once... the one taking longer was a perfect house broken one at 4 months old, wanting to demonstrate that he should not be crated, the one from day 1 crate trained is still jumping up to the counter at 15 months if he feels like he wants something, go figure preferences and personalities. needless to say, love them both to death.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The video is a little long.
That contains good information on that brand new puppy.


----------



## NatalieZ (Aug 30, 2019)

Our vizsla HATED the crate until we put the crate into a small bathroom. The setup is perfect for us and she doesn't cry when we put her in the crate anymore. At night, we put her in the room and leave the door to the crate open. She pees in the middle of the night on a pad, and doesn't start whining until the morning. If you have a small room with hard floors, I'd suggest making a cozy little puppy room!


----------

